# would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

if it wouldn't be to hard we we could use what the honda guys use {chrome,hondata,neptune,and ectune} to use to tune to however we wanted to do 

i know it would be possible but what all would have to be done to convert a VW over to the honda's efi's engine management system

or is this just not a good idea 
just thought i would ask to see for opinions


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (50trim S)*

the hardest part would be getting a suitable RPM signal for the Honda ECU.
you would need to know if the Honda uses a hall sender or VR sensor and then figure out the output signal properties and get your VW output to match.


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (50trim S)*

I dont think you could get it to Communicate on the CAN bus. It might work in a standalone situation. Honda just uses MAP not MAF so as long as all the necessary signals are there i wouldnt see why not. It would be quite a jimmy rig of a mess probably, But maybe a cheap tunable standalone option to explore if you've got lots of time and patience and ingenuity. You can do anything if you put your mind to it LOL.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (nautique1228)*

i wish someone would do it and make something like a kit to convert because if we converted to a honda ecu we would have a ton of cheap custom tuning options instead of what we have now that is generic chip and hope it works right even though they have gotten better but you can't beat a custom tune and so foar the guys that can do that on me7 aren't sharing the information so we all could tune our own cars
if someone would do it and make something like a kit to convert they could make a lot of money i guarantee 
i don't have the knowledge to even know where to start but i know someone on here does and like i said if the could make a kit to convert they could make a lot of money 
someone with the knowledge and would like to make some money should look into this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the responses so far guess keep them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t1demont1 (Aug 14, 2007)

I know that theres a decent amount of people running megasquirt if you wanna get cheap







Also there is someone running AEM standalone using honda and GM sensors so it may be possible. The hardest part is the 60-2 wheel i belive.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (t1demont1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t1demont1* »_I know that theres a decent amount of people running megasquirt if you wanna get cheap







Also there is someone running AEM standalone using honda and GM sensors so it may be possible. The hardest part is the 60-2 wheel i belive.

i don't want standalone i would just like to be able to go somewhere and get my car tuned and the closest place that can do that on a motronic 7.xx ecu is in canada that i know of
if the car could be converted to dbc and replace everything electrical wise and a honda ecu what all would need to be changed to get the car running on honda engine management?
for example with hondata and neptune you can have a 2 step built in you can have boost by gear or boost by speed there are tons of options with these honda tuning programs 
so............what all would need to be changed and what would be cheaper to convert to a honda setup or standalone other than MS
and what would the price to change to run MS be i know it would be cheaper to run MS than any other standalone
if you went with the convert to honda management route it would be very unique and there are tons of tuners for hondata and even free programs such as chrome to tune with although i've heard the free programs have some bugs so i would go with hondata or neptune
the main thing i would like to know is what all would have to be changed to make a mkiv run on honda engine management 
because i don't see any open source programs coming out anytime soon to tune the motronic 7.xx ecu and the very few that can tune them aren't sharing the info and i don't blame them since they put the work in to crack the ecu to be able to tune and are making money for there knowledge


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (50trim S)*

There's really no "Cracking" involved. WinOLS will indentify all the locations for bosch maps. All that's needed is to find out what each map does. With limited time on a dyno and vagcom that could easily be done. I'm working on a possible socketed solution for the ME7 guys, as well as having Jim from SharkEdit look into it. He current produces an editing utility for BMW ME7 applications.


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (godoveryou)*

monte alban
looking into the future
this golf addiction sure aint gonna go away
turbo or supercharger
i dont know


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (bazoldskoolmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bazoldskoolmk2* »_monte alban
looking into the future
this golf addiction sure aint gonna go away
turbo or supercharger
i dont know

what the hell


----------



## azzkikr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
just thought i would ask to see for opinions

have you seen this?
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...ement 
but ecu is not from a honda.


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (azzkikr)*

do you know anything about the"other ecu" mentioned which would be suitable for turbo set ups
thanks for that link
great info


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

buy megasquirt with the rite input/outputs for your application and call it a day. cheap and a fully programmable standalone.


----------



## jamyjb41 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (andres360)*

they put a type r motor in a rabbit. it was in an older pvw.










_Modified by jamyjb41 at 8:50 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (andres360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andres360* »_buy megasquirt with the rite input/outputs for your application and call it a day. cheap and a fully programmable standalone.
 thats fine in places with no inspection but for the rest of us emissions compliance matters


----------



## D_Bat (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

I'm working on the motronic 5.9 system right now with the code and trying to find the maps and what not to edit. I'll post info as I get it. I'm asking the Honda guys to help me out in another forum but havne't had to much luck yet.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (50trim S)*

Although this would be as simple as rigging the OBD-I distributor to your engine, and mounting the other sensors such as MAP and IAT and ECT, etc. don't forget that you could only do this for a four cylinder engine since the HONDA ECU only has provisions for four injector drivers and ignition for a four cylinder arrangement. 
Sadly for many of us, this means it wouldn't work on a VR6.








I know JR at NepTune pretty well, and have had much discussion about this with him.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (KingVR)*

so how much would it cost in parts not including tuning to convert a motronic 7.xx to honda obd1 or obd2 whichever is needed to tune with hondata or neptune on a 4 cyl
i guarantee if someone would make a kit to do this so people could get custom tuned without having to deal with standalone, it would sell .............there is money to be made here especially in the 1.8t crowd, Im telling you guys someone is missing out on a good opportunity to cash in








king VR What did your buddy with neptune think about doing this on 4 cyl's?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_so how much would it cost in parts not including tuning to convert a motronic 7.xx to honda obd1 or obd2 whichever is needed to tune with hondata or neptune on a 4 cyl
i guarantee if someone would make a kit to do this so people could get custom tuned without having to deal with standalone, it would sell .............there is money to be made here especially in the 1.8t crowd, Im telling you guys someone is missing out on a good opportunity to cash in








king VR What did your buddy with neptune think about doing this on 4 cyl's? 

nice to see youre still on here wasting peoples time, going absolutely nowhere


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
nice to see youre still on here wasting peoples time, going absolutely nowhere








it only wasted your time to post that no one forced you to...
and how exactacly is it wasting time? because if you could do this for cheaper than standalone.....then it would be well worth it since there are so many more tuner options with a honda ecu

and just like the the guy king VR said he was interested in it as well but it would only work for 4 cyl
id like to here more from him


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: would it be possible to convert a VW to run on honda's ecu (50trim S)*

aye! me too


----------

